# Long abandoned farm- A5



## Ace5150 (Aug 14, 2013)

Drove by this a few times, and decided to have a nose about. BIG mistake. Huge.
No off-road parking on this busy stretch of road, so had to park up and take my chances playing 'chicken' on the A5. LOTS of blaring air-horns from irate drivers, but I didn't end up road kill like a squashed rabbit I saw!
Looks classic derelict HOWEVER anyone wanting to explore this.......forget it, its overgrown in the extreme. I'm a little nippy, but the brambles were far too excessive to negotiate, so the few pics I have posted are just a sample on what's on offer. Looking at Google map, it looks a great opportunity, so when it gets to winter, and I'm suitably attired, I'll give it another go, but in the meantime...............




free screenshot software




greenshot screen capture




image hosting imagevenue




greenshot




image hosting imageshack




image hosting no registration




how to screenshot on windows




image





Trust me, that's all I could manage, which was a pity, as some of the out buildings look a great opportunity.
I'll try harder next time.


----------



## krela (Aug 14, 2013)

Could you please use the "Hotlink for Forums (1)" code on postimg rather than the thumbnail code in the future. Thumbnails are too small to see and it's annoying having to click through on each photo to get a bigger version.


----------



## smiler (Aug 14, 2013)

Looks well worth going back to, Good Luck.


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 14, 2013)

yeah photos are a bit too small to view easily.
But an amusing write up. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ace5150 (Aug 15, 2013)

krela said:


> Could you please use the "Hotlink for Forums (1)" code on postimg rather than the thumbnail code in the future. Thumbnails are too small to see and it's annoying having to click through on each photo to get a bigger version.



Sorry, will re-post to this size later today




image hosting more than 5mb


----------



## krela (Aug 15, 2013)

Ace5150 said:


> Sorry, will re-post to this size later today



Cheeeers!


----------



## Ace5150 (Aug 15, 2013)

OK, re-done........you can erase the other posts if you want to.
Will re-visit my other post to resize those pics later
Thanks for the advice on the size format BTW


----------



## krela (Aug 15, 2013)

Awesome, thanks for that. Don't stress about it too much it was more a request for future post really.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 15, 2013)

Geat photos and it looked like the blackberries were ready for picking!!


----------

